# The secrets inside your dogs mind



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1921614,00.html


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Great insight for trainers and breeders...thanks for posting!


----------

